# Serrasalmus Compressus?



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

You guys are better at this than me


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

a clear pic would be better. My guess would be sanchezi!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm no expert but that looks like a rhom to me


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

massabsamurai said:


> a clear pic would be better. My guess would be sanchezi!


It's not a sanchezi - though I do agree, the pics with my Treo are garbage.

I will try to remember to bring my camera tomorrow - he is a nice lookin bugger.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

rhombeus but try and get better picks


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

With these pics I would have to say no way a compressus. Looks like sanchezi.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

^ no way looks nothing like a sanchezi, it looks like rhombeus or rhombeus cf, could be a comp if we get better pics but 100% doesnt look like sanchezi.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

I agree, it looks nothing like a sanchezi. Rhom FTW


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I dont know if its a rhom or comp, but it sure as hell dont look like a sanch


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

rhom, possibly compressus 
I dont see any compressus bars, but the fish looks small so they may not be there yet.


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

my guess is rhom


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I am defnitely now expert, but I agree wiht the above posts of rhom and or possibly compressus, do you think it could be S. Marginatus also? Im just going by the black spots.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Rhom or comp. but its a serra 4 sure


----------

